
‘Talking lasers’ that beam messages to our ears in the works - sunnyP
https://nypost.com/2019/07/31/talking-lasers-that-beam-messages-to-our-ears-in-the-works-pentagon/
======
pavelmark
Now I just need to get my laser measure (the Leica here
[https://helpatmyhome.com/best-laser-measure/](https://helpatmyhome.com/best-
laser-measure/) ) to talk to me! Would be a big time saver.

